# Avet sx mc tuning



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Got into a field with measures distances for the first time the other day. 

Casting an Avet sx mc loaded with 15lb big game and 60lb shock and 7oz pyramid. Best cast with a Hatteras style was 144yards.

Casting a Penn Battle 2 6000 with 20lb power pro with and 80lb power pro shock and 6oz pyramid I managed 169yards on my best.

All casts were on a Daiwa ballistic40 into about a 3 mph head wind.

Any suggestions on tuning the Avet for more distance? Currently have mag set at 3 and and the knob that adjusts spool end play adjusted for about .01 inch of end play.

I'm pretty new to casting a conventional (40 casts in my life?) so any advice is appreciated. Drum fishing on the OBX is my primary aim.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2018)

Flush the bearings and use lightweight oil or replace them with ceramic ones.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

All reels are different and the Avets are not the top tier conventional reels for distance. 144 yards with that Avet is pretty good for a beginner. I have one and replaced the bearings with ceramic and it did not make much of a difference. Try working on your technique first for more distance there are plenty of how to distance casting videos on the internet, concentrate on the Hatteras cast. Once you have your technique down you can decide if tweaking or new gear is needed.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Technique can definitely improve. As I concentrated more on keeping my left hand out and finishing with a solid "pull/punch" rather than just "casting really hard," distances increased. But it is not natural to me yet.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

First what was your dial set at? 

60# shock is a bit heavy use 50#

Where is your drop before you cast? 

Look at the sky when you release your cast to avoid line driving it. You're looking for a pretty arc as the sinker flys. Similar to those telestrated views on Tee Shots you see on the golf channel. 

Since you are using a seven ounce sinker, I am assuming it is bare when you cast it and it buries itself in the ground when it hits. Walk and reel to the sinker laying your line tight and consistent. I suggest not pulling it up and reeling it it back to yourself.

Don't go into the reel and screw with the bearings. Its not going to make a difference on that reel.

If you try to "cast hard" with a Ballsitic you will blow up! The great thing about those rods are you DON'T have to Cast Hard. 

I have an SX MC and I think its slow but acceptable for what it is. Since you are new just keep working on perfecting your cast. 144 aint bad for your first time out.. After a bit of time you should be able to get in the high 400 ft range, maybe low 500 ft


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

the knob that adjusts spool end play adjusted for about .01 inch of end play.[/QUOTE]

BTW the Avet SXMC does not have a spool adjust knob. The small knob holding the drag lever is to adjust the drag. Make sure you follow the instructions to adjust it correctly to the desired drag.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

A 144yds is AWESOME on a Avet. I have the Avet MXJ 6/4 MC RAPTOR Lever Drag Reel. I'm thinking of getting the ceramic bearing kit for it. A easy fix is casting on #1 but switch it up when the line starts to slow. I started casting with a 11' Daiwa Emblem with the Avet but now i also use the Daiwa Ballistic. I've put a Blue Yonder 7K on the Ballistic & getting good distances.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm not a big Avet fan but 144 yards is a very nice cast. Some basic tuning like spool balance and maybe a cleaning and re oiling of the bearings could make a big difference in performance. 

Be wary of installing ceramic hybrid (CH) bearings in fishing reels. Myself and many others use them for field casting but I will tell you that NONE of my fishing reels have ceramic hybrids. The advantage to CH bearings is in the ability to run them dry to gain speed. Unlike stainless steel bearings, CH bearings don't get hot when run dry. A good set will increase performance on the field because you can run them on the hairy edge of disaster and not concern over the variable effect of oil (too hot thins viscosity, too cold thickens and slows). Typically they are, IMHO, just too fast for most fishing applications. You can slow them down by adding oil but this negates any advantage the CH have in speed. 

It is all about tuning YOUR reel to best suit your casting style.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

TreeClimber said:


> Got into a field with measures distances for the first time the other day.
> 
> Casting an Avet sx mc loaded with 15lb big game and 60lb shock and 7oz pyramid. Best cast with a Hatteras style was 144yards.
> 
> ...



This knob DOES NOT adjust spool end play. It's the per-set for the strike drag. If you are going to fish this reel I suggest you get it back to factory spec and read up on "Lever Drag" reels.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I guess it came with instructions for a reason! I appreciate all of the feedback guys.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Update:

Went to the field again this morning, nothing changed but 16lb Sakuma, 7.6oz bomb sinkers (thanks Tommy), and tightening up the drag nob. Worked on rod tip low, butt high, starting with my body and finishing with a solid pull punch with left hand eye level to start and looking up. Still not getting a ton of height, but best cast was 186 yards. That felt pretty good. 

How do you guys like Sakuma for fishing? Headed to Buxton/ Ocracoke Wednesday.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

586 feet with an Avet? You slinging the Ballistic 40 you got from SJW?

I cant touch that!

Although I haven't tried it with the one Longcaster gave me that is a older standard thats been static magged. Its much faster than the MCs made today.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Not yet. He and I should have that all settled in a couple days. Got a deal on one I couldn't turn down.

Turned the mc down to 1 after a few warm ups. I'm not sure it's fishable that way with bait and more wind.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

I also have the 13'3" Ballistic but my Avet is to beefy for it. I do cast using #3 MC setting. I can only cast 80yd with it on a Nitro but i just lubed the original bearings so will try it again. Next step is ceramics.


----------

